# A Very Cool Product I Just Bought, Shotgun Rack For Bed!



## Leepetro (Mar 29, 2010)

My dad turned me on to a very cool product he bought online, its a rack that slides between your mattress and box springs with the rack sitting on the outside to place your shotgun on. This product allows you to have your shotgun at your fingertips in a matter of seconds of an intruder. I bought one and wanted to share the link to the website. The website is http://the-backup.com/ , pretty smart product, cant believe I had my shotgun in the corner of the bedroom, can you imagine if someone did break in and I tried to run to the corner of the room while there in my house?


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

That is awesome! Though I think I'll keep mine locked in the case with two little ones in the house :wink:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

can't imagine the end results of grabbing the shotgun off this rack and shooting right over top of my sleeping Wife, or worse, have her sit up about the same time. I will take my chances and get out of bed first. It;s a cool product, I just sleep on the wrong side of the bed


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

:spam:

My .45 in the night stand will do just fine.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea, I think I will pass on that one!! I can just see myself getting up in the middle of the night to get some water and hitting the barrel with my heel as I am getting out of bed. Not what I am looking for as far as home defense. I have to agree with Adam(I like my .45 with the lasermax in a safe place near my bed), and NodakNorsk, my 7mo old just started crawling all over the house this week, don't need him getting into that. Kinda cool though if it works for you!


----------

